# Anyone else doing a natural FET?



## chrisgib (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi there,

Is anyone else doing a natural FET this month?

I'm feeling really nervous as I have just one embryo which is due to thaw tonight for a transfer tomorrow. 

I don't know how to prepare myself, I know that there's a high chance it won't survive the thaw but.......  I just have to wait til the dreaded phone call in the morning.

Equally, i know the chances of the whole treatment being successful are low too due to my age etc - I'm high one minute thinking it might work, and low the next when I think about the reality. 

Is anyone else going through this too?

On a positive note - this natural cycle is lovely in terms of having no drugs!!

Good luck to everyone.

CG.

ps - quick update - just had the dreaded phonecall and it was good news. It's survived the thaw and has done well overnight. Guess the rest of it is just down to luck now.


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi CG

Ive just come across your post   

I had a natural FET on the 13th, had 1 embryo transfered and test on the 24th.

How is your 2ww going?

Kate x


----------



## chrisgib (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi Kate,

Lovely to hear from you - I was beginning to think I was a bit mad for doing a natural cycle if no-one else was!  

My test date is 2 days after you - it feels like forever away. Stupidly I've been doing lots of early tests, just can't help myself - all BFN's of course, but keep telling myself it's too early anyway. (I know I should stop doing them - but they're additive - I hasten to add I'm just using cheap ones off Amazon!)

How are you feeling?  Any symptoms? Have you done any sneaky tests?!

I've been trying to keep myself busy, having a toddler is a good distraction too - but I can feel myself getting stressed/snappy and unreasonable at everyone around me.

Fingers crossed for us both.

Chris
xxx


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi Chris, 

It does seam a quiet thread this part, i've been posting under the FET board, in the aug/sept part. Theres a few people at the same stage as us, but not too many where you cant keep up with everyone   

It does feel like forever away. Im counting down in sleeps now, 3 to go    I totally understand what you mean about tests been addictive. Must have done about 12 now    (if I dont laugh, i'll cry!) The early response were costing a fortune so order some off the net that apparently pick hcg levels up from 10. they've all been negatitve which has made me devasted as I think if its not at 10 by now, then its obviously not worked. But going to hang n there now and see what Tuesday brings.

Its so hard to take your mind off it, thats all Im thinking about. I go to bed on a night thinking about the test i'll do when i wake up, its driving me round the bend 

Had no sypmtoms at all, otherthan what I normally get when AF is on her way. what about you?

In my heart i know its a BFN, so while Im at the hospital for blood test Im going to make the appointment for dh to have the sperm recovery again, then start another ICSI ( although a small % is still clinging onto hope)

How old is your toddler? My ds is 3 next week    

Its so hard to take your mind off it, thats all Im thinking about. I go to bed on a night thinking about the test i'll do when i wake up, its driving me round the bend    Does your family know about your FET? If so, Im sure they'll understand you might not be in the best of moods. I have been a bit snappy with dh (dont think thats new tho   ) and my parents keep asking if everythings ok as Im been quiet.

Its a long waiting game, sending you lots of     

xxx


----------



## chrisgib (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi Kate,

I think I did go on the other thread briefly, but I feel a bit 'guilty' as already have a daughter - don't want to appear greedy to those who haven't got lucky yet.

My daughter, Holly, is 19 months old, but I'm getting on a bit so need to keep trying for number 2 sooner rather than later!

I'm quite relieved to have met another pee stick addict though - like you've I've been using the HCG10 ones, and only today have I started using the 6days early ones. I reckon I'm doing about 3 a day, but that will only last while I'm using the cheap ones.  In fact I think i use one every time I go for a pee! Everyone else seems to be very disciplined.

I wasn't like this last time though when I did my IVF. I think it's because I've had a few months of trying naturally so have got in to bad habits.

I've no symptoms either - but don't read anything in to that - I didn't have any last time either and that was a BFP. in fact I barely had any throughout my pregnancy, other than a growing bump.

Most of my family and friends know what's happening - I'm rubbish at keeping it quiet and I find them really quite supportive, so I know I'd talk to them even if it's a BFN.

So then, are you planning a big party for your DS next week?  Surely that's a good distraction. 

I so hope we're both lucky. It seems mad that the clinics can do so much, but then this last hurdle is really such a lottery. 

I've read some of the stuff that Natasha has said about these pee sticks - she talks a lot of sense!  Maybe we should listen to her?!!!

Good Luck Kate. Keep peeing on those sticks til you get the answer you want.     

Chris
xx


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

Morning Chris   

Yes I know what you mean about feeling "greedy", but there is a couple on there who already have children   

   I cant believe Ive found someone who's as bad as me for the pee sticks, im the same, every time i go to the loo i do one, hoping for a change. I used my last one this morning, and going to resist buying anymore, i think I know the outcome.  Ive always tested early, just never as bad as this   

Natasha does say a lot of sensible and logic things, but it doesnt sink in    I hope after Tuesday I can message her and Say "You were right"   

Yes we're having a party for ds, Its at a ball pool so i dont have to do anything other than buy a cake.  We're going to Lanzarote on friday so going to get focus on that now, Ive not been able to get organised for it as all Im thinking about is when to do the next test   

With my OTD been tuesday, I dont hold any hope, where as yours is on thursday so really you do have every chance of this changing into your BFP     

Hope you manage to stay sane over the next few days   

xxx


----------



## Tillypops (Nov 7, 2005)

Just wanted to send you both lots of         .  It's not over until the fat lady sings so keep positive both of you.

Love
Tilly
xxxxx


----------



## chrisgib (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks Tilly.

Kate - how are you doing today? I'll be thinking of you in the morning and hoping that you get a nice surprise.   
Wow, you're lucky to be going away on holiday - perfect timing, whatever the outcome. I hope you have a fabulous time.

I've been going steadily madder during this last 24 hrs. It didn't help that I had to go out with 4 ladies of whom 2 are pregnant for drinks yesterday; only then for one of the others to tell us that she's pregnant too. Of the mums I've met through my daughter, I think all but 2 are now expecting. I'm obviously pleased for them but selfishly it's going to wreck my social life!  I'm feeling very emotional at the moment, hopefully a good sign, but more likely PMT.

Hey ho, can't change the outcome - roll on Thursday.       

Good luck tomorrow Kate.       

Chris
xx


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks Tilly   

Chris ~ Im not bad thanks, To ne honest its the calmest Ive been since starting the 2ww. I am looking forward to the holiday, but in a way wished we'd save the money to pay for another cycle. But we wasnt to know at the time of booking, and I am looking forward to 2 weeks of sun   

I had an emotional few days last week so know how your feeling    Dont give up yet, you may well be joining your friends     

Have you done a pee stick today    I ended up buying some more, one for today and might as well do one in the morning, one more isnt going to hurt is it   

My AF is always on time, normally to the hour, so I'll be expecting it for when I wake up in the morning, now if it hasnt it may well give me a bit of hope. Well at least until i get the pee stick out   

This 2ww has been hell,  they really should be able to put you to sleep for the whole wait   

Going to go pack some things, sending you lots and lots of      &    

Hang on in there    xxx


----------



## chrisgib (Jul 19, 2007)

I love your idea about us being put to sleep for the 2ww!   

Are you having a blood test at your clinic tomorrow?  Maybe you should resist the pee sticks for this last day - they're obviously wrong! (I hope.)

I've done 2 tests today, very restrained I thought. 6 day early ones, one first thing and one just now, but both negative. I've been a mess today. Friends keep saying I don't have to put on a brave face with them, but if I don't I'm just a tearful wreck.  One of my pregnant friends is having her c-section tomorrow, hence the drinks party yesterday. Strangely I find babies much easier to cope with than bumps.

My dh keeps telling me how lucky we are to have our daughter, and I know he's right but it doesn't make this whole crappy tx thing any easier. It's so easy for everyone else. I'm developing a big obvious chip on my shoulder!

Have you got any more frosties to use?  We'll be starting a fresh cycle if this one doesn't work. My worry really is that dh only wants to do one fresh cycle and then give up. I can't bear the thought of giving up, yet I know that financially and emotionally we'll have to make a decision at some point.

My AF is normally on time, except for this month when everything seems to have been extended by a week. My surge didn't happen until day 17, and ET was on day 20. I use a fertility monitor too and this month I had no 'peak' days whereas I normally get 2 peak days around day 17. So I reckon this month was just a crap month to use my one precious embryo.

I so hope you get a positive test tomorrow - pee or blood - any will do! Imagine if after all these bloody HPT's we both got BFP's!  

Hope you manage to get some sleep. Good luck for the morning.      

Chris
xxx


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi

Its a blood test   

Well done on just the 2 tests today, i was trying to wait at least 12 hours apart    There is time for it to change for you Chris, I really hope it does   

Your right, we have been very lucky to have one LO, but its doesnt make it any easier. It still hurts when we see the BFN's, and it doesnt stop us wanting to try for more    Having no control over the outcome also makes it harder, its not as easy as "we'll try again this month"

We're out of frosties too, this was our last one so doing the whole thing again. Hopefully you wont need to do another cycle     

I always said that we'll use the frosties, if they didnt work that would be it, and we even let dh's sperm perish (he had to have the sergical sperm recovery)  But after this there is no way I/we can give up. You've got to cross each bridge when you get to it, as how ever you/dh may feel now, if you get there you might not feel the same (like i was sure i wouldnt have tx again after using frosties). Does that sense, also dont worry about that now as it wont do any good. Focus on one treatment at a time, and with a bit of luck you wont need a 2nd treatment to focus on    


   I hope your right with we both get bfp's after all the neg hpt's, if we werent so shocked and pleased we'd be sueing    

xxx


----------



## chrisgib (Jul 19, 2007)

Well I hope you had more luck than me. My wait has come to a premature end today as AF showed up today.   

I'm gutted, but have already been on to hassle the clinic about the next cycle - onwards and upwards. At least I won't have to sue the HPT companies!!

Hope you have better news.

Chris
xxx


----------



## Tillypops (Nov 7, 2005)

Sending you some       Chris.

xxxxx


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

Aww Chris     Im so sorry hun   

I made the appointment to see the nurse for a fresh cycle this morning, before I even got my results! Go to see her on the 17th September

Its a BFN for me, well kind of. It came back at 6. She says they class anything over 2 as a positive but with it been so low it would be a miracle for it to progress. She wants me to go back on Thursday to check levels gone to zero, but with me going away I asked if I can go when I come back instead. I know its going to be a zero so theres no rush on my part   

Only funny thing is, my AF hasnt turned up which I am shocked about, 99.9% of the time shes here on the right day at around 6 in the morning. Guess the witch is just playing tricks on me. Nurse said to make sure my AF is normal, if its lighter/spotty then could be eptopic, although the other 2 cycles that were low never got that response, I'll just have to wait and see, but as far as Im concerned, its a bfn

I hope your both ok    stay in touch wont you, never know we might even be on our next cycle together   

Lots of Love xxx


----------



## chrisgib (Jul 19, 2007)

Really sorry Kate that the clinic didn't give you the right answer. 

I hope you're enjoying DS's birthday - eat lots of cake, it solves most things!

Have a fabulous holiday, don't let this spoil it. You'll come back all relaxed and refreshed ready to do battle with the next cycle!  You're right - we could both be cycling together next time too, although I seem to have a few more problems trying to get my clinic organised.

Have a good break. Keep in touch.

Chris
xxx


----------



## Tillypops (Nov 7, 2005)

Just want to wish you both lots of luck for your next cycles.

Tilly
xxxx


----------

